# Celebrating Worldly and Satanic Holidays



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 6, 2006)

I originally posted this on the April Fools thread, but apparently most people are no longer looking at that thread.

I have a question regarding consistency of celebrating "satanic" holidays.

We seem to be exhorted by some on one hand to boycott Halloween, yet it is ok to celebrate April Fools day on the other hand. Both are satanic holidays. Halloween _can be _celebrated in a harmless, fun way with the family, but in order to "celebrate" Fools day, one must think of ways to deceive. There is no other way to "celebrate" the day.

Personally I have no problem with either day. It is a question of consistency that came to my mind after seeing the recent April Fools thread.

[Edited on 4-6-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 6, 2006)

This thread is somewhat related. As usual, Andrew shed some good light on the subject.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 6, 2006)

So we can promote April Fool's day but not Halloween?


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the religious background of April Fool's Day. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I'm not familiar with the religious background of April Fool's Day. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 6, 2006)

My quick internet research informs me that April Fools day was derived around the time the Gregorian calendar was introduced, from the fact that a bunch of people still considered April 1st the first day of spring. These people were called "fools".


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 6, 2006)

The satanic celebration of that day has to do with the equinoxes and solstices.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> The satanic celebration of that day has to do with the equinoxes and solstices.



The equinox is usually closer to Bach's birthday (March 21). That gives me a chance to celebrate something on the equinox without anyone knowing it's a pagan holiday. :bigsmile:

But I like the idea that they were fools to think the equinox is on April 1. That's over a week late. By then everyone in the know has already gone on to other things.

With respect to ChristopherPaul, I also am uncomfortable celebrating foolishness. I never liked pranks, perhaps because my cousins were so viciously good at them. But I don't think the occasional mild joke (like Matt's pseudo-offer) rises to the level of celebrating a pagan holiday.

Vic


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 14, 2006)

The real halloween from an ex-satanist:http://www.exwitch.org/mambo/content/view/41/36/


----------

